# I finaly got a deal!



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought a horizontal smoker with a side fire box at the Navy exchange on the 17th. Nothing fancy a SunJoy Chinese model but it looked like it'd work good for the mods I planned to put in the barrel smoker I started at my sisters in the spring and haven't been able to work on since -for reasons beyond my control. The price wasn't to bad $159.

This morning at work one of my guys came in and said it was on clearence for $59.95! Ouch! I figured what the heck I'd go ove and see what was going on. I went in and explained the situation and the manager said. "Well that was a floor model." I explained that mine was also a floor model and it was confirmed by the two store clerks in the Garden Center/Uniform shop who remembered me very clearly.

We went up to the main store to check something in the computer and long storey short they basically credited in debit card for the orginal $159.95 and then charged me the clearance price of $59.95! Woo Hoo! That cheaper than I paid for my ECB All-In_One smoker! I finaly got a deal!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats. and a great buy !!!


----------



## irwinwd (Aug 28, 2007)

You can't beat that,  congrats and enjoy Debi


----------



## short one (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats Deb, sounds like a deal.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

Great! I love it when that happens!! I'm sure we'll see pix of your new addition soon?


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Great deal!  Pictures please, please, please!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flagriller (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice going!  It's all about the meat!


----------



## triple b (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to go Deb
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Pics would be nice.


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess some one fianally felt you deserve a pay back for how nice you are, heck you should of gotten it for free.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 28, 2007)

great going debi.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 28, 2007)

Navy Exchange is selling Chinese built smokers?    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And people bad mouth Wal-Mart.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to got Debi! That story sounds like so many my father-in-law tells about wheelin' and dealin' with sales people. I love it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey peculiarmike:At this point I almost am shocked if I buy something, and it doesn't say "Made In China". Sad ain't it!


----------



## chadpole (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to go Debi! If I had anything to do with it and was in a manager's position it would have been free for you.All you had to do was introduce yourself and after a great big hug I would have helped you load it. But really that was a good buy.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 28, 2007)

Great deal Mom ... proud of ya!
Let's see some before the mods and after pix ... we are all interested I'm sure!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

They didn't just sell them they did a special order of 500 of them! They all sold but for two that made it to the clearance sale - floor models built a bit funny. They had the feet on backwards so the handle and wheels were on the same side. I don't thinkthey used tools either they were very wobbley.

Squeezy - I will definately take pictures of my weird ideas!


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Woooooo Hoooooo great deal


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 28, 2007)

Yaaaaaaa  hoooooooooo....ya gotta love it when luck goes your way


----------



## doc (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice job! Now we need the Q view out of that  bad boy!


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet deal!!!!  it looks just like my silver smoker...


----------



## squeezy (Aug 28, 2007)

Holy smoke Mom 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your Chinese offset is exactly like mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I didn't see a name on mine. Was SunJoy on the carton or the instructions?

Here are my mods ... baffle may still be modified and I have added an elbow for the stack.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought a horizontal smoker with a side fire box at the Navy exchange on the 17th. Nothing fancy a SunJoy Chinese model but it looked like it'd work good for the mods I planned to put in the barrel smoker I started at my sisters in the spring and haven't been able to work on since -for reasons beyond my control. The price wasn't to bad $159.

This morning at work one of my guys came in and said it was on clearence for $59.95! Ouch! I figured what the heck I'd go ove and see what was going on. I went in and explained the situation and the manager said. "Well that was a floor model." I explained that mine was also a floor model and it was confirmed by the two store clerks in the Garden Center/Uniform shop who remembered me very clearly.

We went up to the main store to check something in the computer and long storey short they basically credited in debit card for the orginal $159.95 and then charged me the clearance price of $59.95! Woo Hoo! That cheaper than I paid for my ECB All-In_One smoker! I finaly got a deal!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats. and a great buy !!!


----------



## irwinwd (Aug 28, 2007)

You can't beat that,  congrats and enjoy Debi


----------



## short one (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats Deb, sounds like a deal.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

Great! I love it when that happens!! I'm sure we'll see pix of your new addition soon?


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Great deal!  Pictures please, please, please!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flagriller (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice going!  It's all about the meat!


----------



## triple b (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to go Deb
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Pics would be nice.


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess some one fianally felt you deserve a pay back for how nice you are, heck you should of gotten it for free.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 28, 2007)

great going debi.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 28, 2007)

Navy Exchange is selling Chinese built smokers?    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And people bad mouth Wal-Mart.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to got Debi! That story sounds like so many my father-in-law tells about wheelin' and dealin' with sales people. I love it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey peculiarmike:At this point I almost am shocked if I buy something, and it doesn't say "Made In China". Sad ain't it!


----------



## chadpole (Aug 28, 2007)

Way to go Debi! If I had anything to do with it and was in a manager's position it would have been free for you.All you had to do was introduce yourself and after a great big hug I would have helped you load it. But really that was a good buy.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 28, 2007)

Great deal Mom ... proud of ya!
Let's see some before the mods and after pix ... we are all interested I'm sure!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

They didn't just sell them they did a special order of 500 of them! They all sold but for two that made it to the clearance sale - floor models built a bit funny. They had the feet on backwards so the handle and wheels were on the same side. I don't thinkthey used tools either they were very wobbley.

Squeezy - I will definately take pictures of my weird ideas!


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Woooooo Hoooooo great deal


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 28, 2007)

Yaaaaaaa  hoooooooooo....ya gotta love it when luck goes your way


----------



## doc (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice job! Now we need the Q view out of that  bad boy!


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet deal!!!!  it looks just like my silver smoker...


----------



## squeezy (Aug 28, 2007)

Holy smoke Mom 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your Chinese offset is exactly like mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I didn't see a name on mine. Was SunJoy on the carton or the instructions?

Here are my mods ... baffle may still be modified and I have added an elbow for the stack.


----------

